# Red Led Accurist Repair



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I have just perloined a 1977 Accurist red led watch and need to know how to remove the backcase in order to replace the module. The backcase has two battery chambers accessible by unscrewing covers with a small coin. Sorry I cannot post pictures at the moment. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

streety said:


> I have just perloined a 1977 Accurist red led watch and need to know how to remove the backcase in order to replace the module. The backcase has two battery chambers accessible by unscrewing covers with a small coin. Sorry I cannot post pictures at the moment. Any ideas guys?


Email me your pictures and I can post them for you.

Rob[at]filterlab[dot]co[dot]uk


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Posted on Phillip's behalf:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That'll be a snap-on type back...probably quite a tight fit. Have you looked all round the edge for a depression to take a knife-type opener?


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for taking the interest Paul. Once I had cleaned some of the gunk away I have found an indentation. I have tried jently prising the back off but there is a lot of resistance and I dont want to damage the casing.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the assistance with the photos Rob. Great little forum this :cheers:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Mon plaisir mon ami.


----------

